
26k Magic The Gathering cards in one zoomable image - haunter
http://thomas-egense.dk/juxta/magic_alphabetical/
======
Zoozie
Made with Juxta
([https://github.com/tokee/juxta](https://github.com/tokee/juxta))

Steps: 1) Make a giant square-image from all the small images

2) Makes tiles for the gigantic image (18 levels) that can be used by
Seadragon viewer.

